# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Problema con el monedero anillo

## themagician

Un anillo desaparece y aparece enganchado a un mosquetón para llaves del monedero.

¿Qué puedo hacer para evitar el ruido que hace?

----------


## Marco Antonio

amigo mio, en ese preciso momento.... hay que utilizar una buena misdirección.... puedes hacer varias cosas dependiendo del efecto que quieras darle. La primera y más natural es, en el momento de soltar el reel, a la vez hablar con la persona y decirle que se acerque un poco para soplar las manos (en el caso de que hagas el efecto con el anillo en la palma) además si haces que se ponga justo en el lado por donde viajará el anillo, entre el espectador y tu brazo tendrás cubiertos todos los angulos, además entre su movimiento, el tuyo y tus palabras no se dará cuenta de lo que ocurre. También con un giro de tu cuerpo puedes acompañar el recorrido del reel y con eso minorar la velocidad, se trata de efectuar un movimiento circular de los brazos muy discreto. para que el recorrido no tenga ni tanta extensión, ni tanta fuerza. Y la última, decirle al espectador que para que surta efecto el componente mágico tiene que gritar todo lo fuerte que pueda la palabra mágica, te aseguro que con el grito no escuchará el ruido del desplazamiento del reel.
Un fuerte abrazo

----------


## themagician

Chas gracias :D

----------

